# Purchasing guppies



## SusanH (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi, 

For years I have had Goldfish and now would like to try keeping guppies.
My question is ....should I purchase from a pet shop such as Big Al's , Petsmart or would I be better off purchasing from a private breeder?
I have a 35 gallon tank with heater and filter.

Thank you.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

By all means you should purchase from a breeder as you can see their stock and get true information as they want you to be a return customer and pass on the good word to others. Good luck


----------



## SusanH (Apr 20, 2013)

Thank you Bob! I have to admit that I purchased 4 guppies at Big Al's on Sunday when I was picking up some dog food.
I'll see how it goes. If they don't work out I'll definitely try a breeder next. I'm not interested in breeding just keeping a tank for my blood pressure and grandkids!!!
Thanks again.
Also, I 'm so glad I found this site. It's nice to find local information.


----------



## air (Nov 1, 2012)

Hey Susan, if you want guppies I have some lesser quality ones I can give you for free, or nice ones for cheap... since I'm getting rid of that tank!


----------



## SusanH (Apr 20, 2013)

Thank you for the offer air. For now I'll just stick with the 4 I purchased plus the two I have left from my first attempt. 
Thanks again!
Susan


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

From forums definitely. Many people sell the guppies for $1 or less, like myself (i'm not selling any guppies).


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

I tried both routes when I was starting out. Personally, I had better results with the private purchase. The guppies I bought privately, all thrived, and multiplied, whereas the ones I got from BA succumbed to disease. There could be various reasons for this...maybe it was an anomaly...I don't know. Its just that when it comes to guppies, there are so many other avenues, and private stock is usually better. I purchased two delta tailed red males (not albinos) for a buck each, and I got seven females for free from a GTAA member. From that start, I have given away literally hundreds, and have have about 70 - 150 in my tanks at any given time. Also, if you want to breed true, then private is definitely the way to go. You get to see multiple generations of the same line when you go to collect your fish, and you also get to see where they are bred, not just display tanks at LFS. Get few fish, but good quality ones. Guppies breed indiscriminately, so a good starting stock is very important, as everything will stem from that foundation.

Guppies are quite a hardy fish, and I never tire of being amazed at watching fry develop into beautiful adults. Good luck with your endeavor!

Al.


----------



## SusanH (Apr 20, 2013)

Thank you Al and Fishy. I just joined this forum and didn't realise how easy it would be to purchase or receive fish from other members. So far the guppies I bought from Big Al's are doing well. I think the first batch that I bought died from over feeding! I went from having really large goldfish to dainty little guppies!
Thanks again, 
Susan


----------

